# Removing Black Mastic, options?



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

That black mastic very likely contains asbestos. You should either have it tested or proceed as if it were asbestos.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No way are you going to be able to stain that floor.
Time for a plan B.
Staining would require a clean never been covered before slab.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

that pattern is called 'ghosting' from previously glued-down asphalt based tiles,,, scarifier & skim coat is the process we use,,, check w/your decorative conc supply house for suitable polymer-modified overlay material,,, its places w/either walking trowel, hands'n'knees pool trowel, or squeegee :thumbsup:

i hate beaneedoo but we sometimes have to use it


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

just thought of this addendum - you may have to remove 1/4" to escape the ghost tracks


----------

